# Good luck this weekend...



## timbuck (Nov 24, 2017)

...to all of you that are crazy enough to play on a holiday weekend.  I'm too full and had too much to drink to even think about driving to Norco or Del Mar first thing tomorrow morning. (And again on Saturday and Sunday)! 
Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 24, 2017)

Was there really an 8:30pm DA game at Silverlakes last night?  Smh.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 24, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Was there really an 8:30pm DA game at Silverlakes last night?  Smh.


Yup.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 24, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Yup.


That seems crazier than camping out at wal mart for a 50" tv for $99.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 24, 2017)

timbuck said:


> That seems crazier than camping out at wal mart for a 50" tv for $99.


It does. Despite the time I heard that it was a good game.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Nov 24, 2017)

Silverlakes put on a great tournament. They thought about the players and had some fun things planned for the players needing some time away from games. Parents escaped to the bar, haha.

LOTS of college scouts everywhere.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 24, 2017)

timbuck said:


> That seems crazier than camping out at wal mart for a 50" tv for $99.


It is but you have to commend Legends for facilitating this game just for FC Dallas.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 24, 2017)

Is there a backstory there?  Seems it would take quite a bit for silverlakes to open up on the night of Thanksgiving for a single, late-night game. And to find refs, facilities, etc. 
I don't think the economics of silverlakes makes sense for a single game.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 25, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Is there a backstory there?  Seems it would take quite a bit for silverlakes to open up on the night of Thanksgiving for a single, late-night game. And to find refs, facilities, etc.
> I don't think the economics of silverlakes makes sense for a single game.


Sometimes it’s not about the economics of the facility, but what is in the best interests of the players and the coaches that want to see them.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 25, 2017)

LASTMAN14 said:


> It does. Despite the time I heard that it was a good game.


Who played and what was the score?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 25, 2017)

Lambchop said:


> Who played and what was the score?


FC Dallas 04 DA and Legends 04 DA. It was a 3-3 game. Legends led at half 2-1 via corners. FC Dallas tied it up and went up 3-2. With 3 minutes left another corner by Legends leveled the game.


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 25, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> Sometimes it’s not about the economics of the facility, but what is in the best interests of the players and the coaches that want to see them.


To be clear, you are saying it is in the best interest of the college coaches, and the 13 year old players (eighth graders), I assume for scouting purposes, to play a game on Thanksgiving Day?   If that is indeed the rationale, I feel very sorry for the kids and the parents involved with both of these teams.  

If, on the other hand, the Dallas teams was already in town, and the kids and parents from both teams thought it would be fun to play a game that day, like back east where some high schools play football on Thanksgiving, then more power to them.


----------



## mirage (Nov 25, 2017)

With my older kid playing in college (and home this weekend) and younger's team not playing in any tournament this weekend, this is our first non-soccer TG Wknd in 5~6 years.  Forgotten what a regular TG Wknd is like.

Got to endure yesterday at the malls for Black Friday and having to put up Christmas lights today.  Had to convince the wife not to get Christmas tree yet (next weekend, she says).  I can't use soccer as an excuse to not do these things this year.... I miss the tournament!!!

So those of you playing this weekend, good luck and wish I was there!


----------



## timbuck (Nov 25, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> To be clear, you are saying it is in the best interest of the college coaches, and the 13 year old players (eighth graders), I assume for scouting purposes, to play a game on Thanksgiving Day?   If that is indeed the rationale, I feel very sorry for the kids and the parents involved with both of these teams.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the Dallas teams was already in town, and the kids and parents from both teams thought it would be fun to play a game that day, like back east where some high schools play football on Thanksgiving, then more power to them.


I was thinking maybe the Dallas team booked their flights home on Sunday prior to seeing their game schedule.  And the only way to get them a 3rd game was to play on Thursday.  Or they have an abundance of players on the roster who won't play on Sunday. 
That's about the only way playing on Thanskgiving makes any sense.


----------



## Toch (Nov 28, 2017)

Dos Equis said:


> To be clear, you are saying it is in the best interest of the college coaches, and the 13 year old players (eighth graders), I assume for scouting purposes, to play a game on Thanksgiving Day?   If that is indeed the rationale, I feel very sorry for the kids and the parents involved with both of these teams.
> 
> If, on the other hand, the Dallas teams was already in town, and the kids and parents from both teams thought it would be fun to play a game that day, like back east where some high schools play football on Thanksgiving, then more power to them.


Only person who you should feel sorry for is yourself.


----------



## Overlap (Nov 29, 2017)

timbuck said:


> ...to all of you that are crazy enough to play on a holiday weekend.  I'm too full and had too much to drink to even think about driving to Norco or Del Mar first thing tomorrow morning. (And again on Saturday and Sunday)!
> Hope everybody had a great Thanksgiving.


Silverlakes was actually pretty good! The west field's did kind of suck but, lots of college coaches for those player's that sent their invites, older's got pretty good times so no early games and all games were easy to commute to rather than spending the holiday in a eh hotel.

I guess I was keeping in mind, this all comes to an end sooner than we think, I just enjoyed the games.....with only 1 more year to go, I'll be spending way too much time doing nothing on Thanksgiving


----------

